# New PS5,who's got one?



## Soul boy 68

I've got mine on order and I should have had my PS5 now but because of lockdown I've got to wait a little longer Who on here is lucky to get their hands on one and is it as good as anticipated?


----------



## straight6hatch

Friend of mine received his yesterday. Hes pretty wow'd by it but I suppose you would be with a new and shiny thing! It definitely looks quite impressive and the thing that got me was the backward compatability. He can just jump on Gran Turismo on his PS5, play with me on my PS4 and its just done? Mindblowing!


----------



## vsideboy

Hardly seen any adverts for them on TV which I think is a bit odd?

Still using the PS4 every night so not in a rush for the PS5 yet.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Nope. Wanted one however I never get the console as soon as it comes out, I'll give it 12 months for all teething errors to go and maybe in next years black Friday deal. Only got my PS4 3 years ago!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I've not but a mate in the US has had his for week, he says what he's played on it he hasn't noticed much difference as they're all existing games and not PS5 enhanced/specific titles which is to be expected to be fair. Controller is excellent apparently.
Console itself was way bigger than he'd imagined it.


----------



## nbray67

I rec'd mine yesterday and it's upto £810 on ebay with 6 days to run!!


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> I rec'd mine yesterday and it's upto £810 on ebay with 6 days to run!!


That's a joke btw but I wish I'd got one now and popped it on Fleabay as they seem to be going for silly money already!!


----------



## NickA

My son had one in his basket on Amazon on Thursday and ran up the stairs asking me did I want it. By the time I'd said yes they were out of stock!


----------



## NickP

It's certainly a big beast, thats a full size AV amp below and the PS is almost the same size!


----------



## Soul boy 68

NickP said:


> It's certainly a big beast, thats a full size AV amp below and the PS is almost the same size!


I'm liking you gaming set-up, what's the PS5 actually like, processing power, graphics etc?


----------



## NickP

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm liking you gaming set-up, what's the PS5 actually like, processing power, graphics etc?


Probably better asking my son, I'm currently only using it for online racing using Gran Turismo Sport, which is a PS4 title which does look a little sharper - 
I'd imagine I'm not seeing the full benefit as I'm using a projector which isn't 4K just 1080p.
I'd imagine if I hooked it up to the 8k TV in the lounge it would look stunning.
I'm currently waiting for Gran Turismo 7 to launch a proper PS5 title, which is now looking like early to mid 2021.


----------



## vsideboy

I don't get the rush and the fact people are willing to pay upwards of a grand for one (same as the new Xbox) as no exclusive games are out for either console so why bother rushing to play your ps4 games with slightly better graphics?

If you're old like me then your eyes struggle to see in HD sometimes anyway so whats the point in rushing to play games in 8k haha


----------



## Starbuck88

vsideboy said:


> I don't get the rush and the fact people are willing to pay upwards of a grand for one (same as the new Xbox) as no exclusive games are out for either console so why bother rushing to play your ps4 games with slightly better graphics?
> 
> If you're old like me then your eyes struggle to see in HD sometimes anyway so whats the point in rushing to play games in 8k haha


PS5 did launch with Spider Man Miles Morales which is an exclusive and Godfall which is a 6 month exclusive. Where as the Xbox launched with totally nothing.

The hardware in these machines (I game on PC too) is now below the latest offerings from AMD (who build these consoles) and nVidia. Disregarding the price for a second, there is no way these consoles will ever game in 8K. I believe they are just ready for 8K content in apps and blu ray.

They don't really game in native 4k quite a lot of the time, they use resolution scaling to make it appear 'like' 4k but could be outputting 1080p (or various random resolutions) then upscaling it to try and get a smooth frame rate. A bit like DLSS from nVidia.

That said, both the new consoles offer incredible value for money. You cannot buy a PC right now (built yourself or pre-built) for equivalent money that will output the visuals these consoles can offer. (I am ignoring the Series S as I am sure they are just using lower binned chips for that in order to save costs from manufacture, which is a smart move btw)

Sure you can buy a graphics card that will output at 4K and stay at 4K and do Ray Tracing but you're looking realistically for buttery performance, £1,000 to £1,500 for the graphics card ALONE, if you can find one to buy anywhere.

I have a PS5 on order, if I get it remains to be seen but I am hopeful, I'll also get a Series X.

I'm getting the consoles because at present they offer great value for money for the tech inside them and the fact that cross play still won't be great for quite some time so to play with friends you got to really stay with the same consoles.


----------



## vsideboy

haha the 8k comment was purely that, just a comment mate. No idea how good the PS5 is to be honest as I've not really looked into it.
As said, still happy with my PS4 so don't see the need to research it yet.


----------



## BrummyPete

A few people rushed to get them at work with mixed feelings, some like it, some are on the fence, I'm happy with my ps4 and will most likely stay that way for quite a while, I'm trying to get on the property ladder so spending that sort of money on something I already have is a no no (detailing products are different though )


----------



## percymon

BrummyPete said:


> A few people rushed to get them at work with mixed feelings, some like it, some are on the fence


Interesting, as most early adopters are typically ecstatic about their purchase, the fact they have one and how 'massively better' it is than the old.

I'm no game consoler, but there comes a point where the majority of users are happy with what they have, and will only replace when they are forced to via breakdown or game obsolescence


----------



## BrummyPete

percymon said:


> Interesting, as most early adopters are typically ecstatic about their purchase, the fact they have one and how 'massively better' it is than the old.
> 
> I'm no game consoler, but there comes a point where the majority of users are happy with what they have, and will only replace when they are forced to via breakdown or game obsolescence


The main gripe seems to be the controller and the way the haptic feedback when playing call of duty, most of my friends have turned it off, maybe its because its something new and they haven't got used to it


----------



## Starbuck88

vsideboy said:


> haha the 8k comment was purely that, just a comment mate. No idea how good the PS5 is to be honest as I've not really looked into it.
> As said, still happy with my PS4 so don't see the need to research it yet.


Totally understand, I was only clarifying because they put 8k on the box, why would they bother advertising something that isn't quite genuine.

Way of the world now, over promise, under deliver and shaft the consumer. It's gone all backwards.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Well I finally have a PS5. I have a 4K TV and I have to say it’s an impressive piece of kit. I have call of duty Cold War and the graphics are stunning, I’ve read on some reviews the COD Cold War doesn’t show the PS 5’s true power yet. Well if that’s the case then I can’t wait to see when developers start pushing the processing power of the machine more. I also like the dual sense controller. It’s a big step up from the old dual shock. The only disappointment at the moment is the lack of decent releases. Keen to see how the coming months fare and looking forward to the new Resident Evil.


----------



## vsideboy

Think I recall PS4 release being similar when we went from PS3, there was little titles available at release (as it was said how difficult it was to develop for the PS4 at the time) 

Guess the PS5 will be a similar learning curve for developers.


----------



## Starbuck88

Mine has just arrived!!! Wooohooo!

SWMBO has said I have to wait until Christmas day though! 

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hahahaha


----------



## Soul boy 68

Starbuck88 said:


> Mine has just arrived!!! Wooohooo!
> 
> SWMBO has said I have to wait until Christmas day though!
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hahahaha


You will be impressed with it and how quiet the machine is. What game will you be playing?


----------



## Starbuck88

Soul boy 68 said:


> You will be impressed with it and how quiet the machine is. What game will you be playing?


Thank you, sounds good.

I'm not sure to be honest with you, everything I'm looking forward to isn't out yet.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well, the PS5 is amazing so far. 

The new controller really is fantastic and as good as everybody says, the adaptive/responsive triggers are a game changer. So much so that I will still be buying a Series X to play with friends but any game that I don't think they'll play I will buy it on the PS5 instead of Xbox.

Also, I bought a new TV to go with it too. Our 1080p Non HDR TV didn't do it justice so I bought the new Sony XH9005 Full Array TV that does the 120hz mode (full HDMI 2.1 features coming with Android 11 sometimes soon) and my god does everything look beautiful in 4K (yes I know it's scaled more than likely but still looks better than 1080p) and with HDR. Wowsers.

Completed all of Astro and have been playing the PS5 Enhanced version of Destiny 2.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Starbuck88 said:


> Well, the PS5 is amazing so far.
> 
> The new controller really is fantastic and as good as everybody says, the adaptive/responsive triggers are a game changer. So much so that I will still be buying a Series X to play with friends but any game that I don't think they'll play I will buy it on the PS5 instead of Xbox.
> 
> Also, I bought a new TV to go with it too. Our 1080p Non HDR TV didn't do it justice so I bought the new Sony XH9005 Full Array TV that does the 120hz mode (full HDMI 2.1 features coming with Android 11 sometimes soon) and my god does everything look beautiful in 4K (yes I know it's scaled more than likely but still looks better than 1080p) and with HDR. Wowsers.
> 
> Completed all of Astro and have been playing the PS5 Enhanced version of Destiny 2.


Glad you love the machine, I'm looking forward to playing Resident Evil village, I'm sure that will be as scary as hell.


----------



## Starbuck88

Soul boy 68 said:


> Glad you love the machine, I'm looking forward to playing Resident Evil village, I'm sure that will be as scary as hell.


Dare you to play it with the lights off, alone! :devil:


----------



## Will_G

Son got one for his Christmas. Played warzone, fortnite and miles morales so far. Graphics are much better even in something as simple as fortnite. They’ve also included the adaptive triggers in fortnite which makes the guns more realistic. Takes a bit of getting used to. Enjoying it so far though


----------



## Andyblue

Daughters partners after one, but none in stock anywhere presently. 

He’s constantly looking out out, but the new lockdown may delay things a bit more ?

Good to hear that they are very good though :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

I have got one. I'm really enjoying it. I got the platinum (my first ever lol) on Astro's Playroom. I think that it is a genuinely brilliant game and the perfect introduction the new system and its controller. 

Spiderman Miles Morales is decent. The next generation's power allows for better framerates and smoother gameplay. There is little to no visible difference between 4k and much lower resolutions on my 55" tv. You really notice the framerate though and more games at 60fps is great news. 

I have enjoyed some older PS4 games that are benefiting from the new system's extra power.


----------



## Will_G

Andyblue said:


> Daughters partners after one, but none in stock anywhere presently.
> 
> He's constantly looking out out, but the new lockdown may delay things a bit more ?
> 
> Good to hear that they are very good though :thumb:


I got mine using the stock informer website and discord for push notifications to my phone. There were some for sale the other day but I wasn't sure of the retailer and they came with a 24" monitor. That was the first notification I saw since end of November though


----------



## Andyblue

Will_G said:


> I got mine using the stock informer website and discord for push notifications to my phone. There were some for sale the other day but I wasn't sure of the retailer and they came with a 24" monitor. That was the first notification I saw since end of November though


Cheers. I'll let him know :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

Well. I have been missing out big time.

Before the PS5 I have the original PS4. Not the pro which means no HDR in games. I also had a TV that was Non-HDR.

So you can imagine my delight as to how the PS5 and new TV look. I am more impressed with the HDR then I am with the 4K resolution to be honest, as the contrast and beauty of the HDR stuff has much more of an impact than the higher resolution.

I would urge everybody to get a TV that has full array local dimming with a good nit brightness. HDR content from a tv that does it via altering the contrast on the LCD panel alone doesn't hold a candle to full array. Of course OLED is the ultimate for contrast but doesn't get as bright and there are more people in the camp of brightness is king for HDR.

Anyway, The PS Plus collection you get for being a PS5 owner. Detroit Becoming Human. The Last of us Remastered etc, )this month we got shadow of the tomb raider, most have HDR. So although I now have a few PS4 games that are older, as they are HDR, they have that 'new' feeling for me which is fantastic.


----------



## Starbuck88

Well February PS Plus announcement is great.

Destruction All Stars was supposed to be a PS5 Launch Game, so that's great we'll get that, Concrete Genie is supposed to be a cool little game... but by far the most Exciting, is Control:Ultimate Edition. 

Ultimate Edition is getting the Next Gen Patch when it's ready which is anytime soon.

I have Control on Xbox One Game Pass (but I stopped playing it when I got the PS5) but it's only the standard edition so those with Series X won't get the patch with that. Which is a bit bum but I was going to wait and buy Control Ultimate Edition when the next gen patch was released for the PS5. So to get it free included in the Sub is mega.


----------

